# Question for Stihl Mechanics on BR550



## Den69RS96 (Apr 18, 2014)

How can you tell if the crank seals or possibly the crank bearings are going on a BR550? When I fire up my blower, its making a weird whining noise sort of like a car with a bad power steering pump. It revs and runs fine, but until recently it did not make a weird noise. I can't image the fan on these goes bad. The unit is about 10 years old with around 250 plus hrs on it. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## shutup-n-cut (Apr 23, 2014)

Pressure and vaccum test it.


----------



## swatbwana (Apr 27, 2014)

Bearings from what I remember on my rebuild have plastic buffers that degrade and allow the ball bearings to rattle eventually allowing/causing them to fail.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Den69RS96 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I ended up taking it to the dealer. I have way to many projects going on right now so I can't find time to work on my BR. I have a feeling the bearings are bad. The Dealer said if the bearing are bad they don't replace them, but use a new new short block. The short block is 242 plus labor. So if the bearing are shot, I'll end up selling it on Craig's list.


----------



## Den69RS96 (Apr 30, 2014)

Crank bearing are shot. Dealer told me a new short block is 250. No thanks so off to craigs list it goes. Most likely will pick up a Husky 580 backpack blower.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Nov 29, 2014)

I need help with my BR550. It'll crank fine but will miss and cut-off after running 30 sec WOT. It restarts fine but won't run at WOT. Plug and fuel filter is new. Carb?


----------



## Den69RS96 (Dec 2, 2014)

Start with the basics. Check the spark arrester screen in the exhaust. Also make sure your fuel line is not cracked and check the air filter. I'm not sure how many hours are on your machine, but checking the valve clearance might be a good idea. If you were not using the Stihl Ultra synthetic oil, you may need to decarbon the engine. Buy the stihl decarbon fluid they sell. Once you drain that out of the cylinder, remove the spark arrestor screen before firing it up. That stuff will clog it up quick. Lastly take the carb apart for a good cleaning if none of the above helps.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks, I hope to tackle it soon.


----------

